# 1940 vintage Sears Companion drill press



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

A few years ago, I bought a pile of old tools and junk at a farm auction. There was an old Sears Companion drill press. About 1940. The son of the owner, said it was purchased just a year or two before his dad enlisted for WW2. The cord had dry rotted off the motor. the motor does not work. The quill is free and seems to have no wobble. The original keyless chuck works fine. I have been contemplating trying to tear it down and rebuild it, new paint etc. I can certainly buy a new drill press almost anywhere for less than the cost of the new belt and a replacement motor. 

Any thoughts on fixing up such old equipment? Any instructional web sites, paint to use, etc.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Check here, several sizes listed:

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=199&tab=4


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a 1951 Sears drill press that's in very good condition. Made by King Seeley Corp for Sears. Good unit, built well. It has three sets of pulleys on top, will spin 17000 rpms if you want to. It has a shaper attachment and a mortising attachment. I also have a 48" metal lathe made by Powercraft, and a tabletop milling machine made by Atlas, both 1948 vintage. Those were given to me. They were in good shape, little use, just needed to be cleaned of some dried up oil on them. I put new belts on and they work great. I have the original manuals for all three machines. They don't make them like that anymore.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I would rather own the oldies, compared to the new stuff they are making today. Save tons of money that way. That is just my opinion though.
I purchased a 1952 Craftsman TS that had been stored in a basement for over 30yrs. I paid $25 for it, just so I could have the Craftsman Stand and 
Craftsman Motor. I gave the TS to a guy, who boys are showing a lot of interest in wood working.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Good find! They don't make them like they used to! I recall seeing an article or something about a WWer who buys real old power tools, restores them and used them in his shop. Can ou imagein who much some of them weigh with all the cast parts? 
I got a Craftsman drill and sander when my FIL passed away. Both had metal housings. Now tools are all plastic. Don't drop them! Drill finally wore out but the vibrational (is that right term for it?) sander still works; I still use it.


----------



## othomas3 (Nov 24, 2016)

It's worth restoration. You can take the motor to a good electric motor shop for cleaning and bearing replacement. Restore the cast iron and steel yourself. After that, you'll have a tool that you can pass down to your grand kids.

http://www.owwm.org/index.php?sid=2e3a0106e3a487176c8020e678080701

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/

These two sites are very valuable for their subject matter information you will use.

I have to warn you, this restoration or old cast iron American made tools is a slippery slope... :_)


----------

